# Quantum Crypton Big Pit 770 im Ausverkauf. Top Preis-Leistung einer Wallerrolle!



## tackle-import.com (6. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wer eine Wallerrolle sucht, welche auch dem 100kg Fisch standhält, und im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht zu schlagen ist, sollte mal bei uns reinschauen. 

http://www.wallershop-rhein-neckar.de

Die Quantum Crypton Big Pit 770 Rolle gibt es nun im Ausverkauf für nur 68,90 statt 99,90!







Bevor Zebco stärkere Rollen im Programm hatte, war dies Stafen Seuß erste Wahl und hat Ihm zahlreiche Waller über zwei Meter beschert. Auch sein Rekordfisch von über 100kg konnte dieser rolle nichts anhaben!

Lieferung inklusive vollwertiger Ersattzspule! Schnurfassung etwa 250m AHF Leitner Supercat in 0,50mm.

Grüße,

http://www.tackle-import.com


----------

